
Show HN: Candidate Counter – A US Presidential Candidate News Scraper - pnwhyc
https://candidate-counter.herokuapp.com/
======
rabboRubble
I'd check the Clinton count on Drudge. He's constantly reporting on her,
almost entirely in a negative light. Her number is showing 0, 0%.

~~~
pnwhyc
It scrapes the home page headlines so it won't include negative depictions in
articles. It runs once a day and I just checked Drudge. It only mentions her
once right now. Thanks for the feedback!

